# Akc Papers



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a way to go about getting there dog's akc papers? I have a friend who bought a goldie from a breeder (which they know is a rep breeder) She has contacted the breeder thur phone and e-mail and the breeder keeps telling her she will mail them out, but hasnt and shes been trying for 3 months?


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

It's up to the breeder to get the papers to the new owners, A.K.C. has no power of making anyone supply papers!!!!!

Maybe she should show up on person on her breeders doorstep unannounced!!!


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

Our breeder gave us the paperwork the day we picked up our pup. all we had to do was sign and send in the form. "poof" a couple weeks later there they were. i would show up at the breeders too....you can't get papers until they sign the form too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah....we got our papers the day we got Samson. And I was able to file them on the AKC website.

Rick


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd probably have an attorney send an official letter. Or perhaps look into small claims court. It sounds like these people need some motivation that means something.


----------

